# Solved: EVE Online and Proxy Tunneling



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Hi all,

I have a bit of a problem getting ingame at the moment. It has been discussed quite a bit on the EVE forums but thought I would ask people here as well for ideas etc.

Basically, the ISP I have access to (in the UK) uses extensive traffic management / bandwidth throttling etc during peak hours (6pm - 11pm UK time) and this has a seriously adverse effect for gamers. The ISP knows this but because they are doing nothing illegal they have openly said they will not change.

Unfortunately I work away mon-fri and I have no control over the ISP in question. I have been using a proxy tunnelling program called Your Freedom which sets up a VPN connection to remote hosts and this bypasses the problems caused by my ISP, unfortunately this seems to be having more and more problems now.

I have thought of setting up a VPN back from my 'away address' back to my home PC (which has no problems) to see if I can get round the problem like that, however I have no experience of VPN, setting it up etc.

Any ideas, thoughts etc, anyone here had the same problems or aware of any other work arounds?

On the VPN front both machines have WinXP Pro installed, would I need other software or can it be setup through windows?

Any help greatly appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## EdtheRed (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey there, another EVE player here ^^

I had the same problems as you a while back (changed ISP cos it was just irritating me). The fix I used (also mentioned on the EVE forums) was to use a ssl tunnel. Read N4PALM's post here for full instructions: http://www.eve-search.com/thread/547642/page/1#15

If you do use that method, I'd suggest paying for a license as opposed to just using the free server, it's like £2 a month, and means you can do more (reliably) than change skills and admire all your officer-fitted faction battleships in station.

Hopefully that'll get you back up and running, I know it isn't the VPN solution you were initially asking for, but that's just cos I dislike VPNs.

Good luck


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, I only asked about VPN as that was all I was aware of at this time (thats what Your Freedom does, I paid for an account on that so cost isnt a major issue).

Ill have a look over that post and give it a go. Luckily I have a good mate on the end of the phone who is managing my skills while I can't get ingame.


----------



## EdtheRed (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, is always useful to have someone IRL who can switch skills for you when you're inconvenienced.

Anyhow, good luck, and let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Im back home now until Monday evening so I will give it a try then and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Sorry, forgot to reply sooner. Worked a treat, thanks. Now back in the frame skilling and ratting to my hearts content.


----------



## EdtheRed (Nov 1, 2007)

Good good  So what do you do in EVE? Just rat?


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

EdtheRed said:


> Good good  So what do you do in EVE? Just rat?


I began life as an industrialist but then got caught up in the joys of PVP. Currently part of an alliance setup in 0.0 space. So I ratt and run missions to boost ISK, LP etc then PVP whenever I can afford to around our territory.


----------



## EdtheRed (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool. Yeah, PvP is the way to go. Not that keen on 0.0 blobs though. Lowsec pirate here ^^ (not the gatecamping smacktalking kind either)


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Nice, I have no problem with pirates (as long as they dont smacktalk, that just winds me up), its the pirates that keep the general PVP alive in my opinion. Ive had a few pirate encounters, been chased through 7 low sec systems by a Megathron and I was in Badger II, he didnt get me and complimented me on getting away at the end. It all makes it so much more interesting.

I must admit I did have a faily small cargo, low slots full off inertial stabs and all but 1 mid slot full of ECM mods just incase.


----------



## EdtheRed (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, all these semi-witted fools blobbing, capital-dropping and smacktalking all over the place aren't really pirates tbh. Killing battlecruisers solo in frigates, that's where the real fun is 

So what're your favourite ships to fly?


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Im currently ratting in a Drake as I am missile junkie hahaha. When it comes to defence of our home I work a Crow currently as we have just come out of a war which cost me a fair bit :down: . Dont fly anything above Raven, would rather fly smaller ships well with good skills than a big ship badly


----------

